# China Develops An Invisible Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Man Shanghai watch Transparent

B)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

It's the way forward


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you mean it`s part of Mao`s Great Leap Forward? :lol:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I had one but lost it. :wallbash:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I did not see that coming.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like it, I just don't buy it because I think I would have trouble telling the time. It's a bit too.. minimalistic. :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

People may remember me modelling one some time back










Beautiful clean lines


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm wearing one right now, on my right wrist.

DOH!! Gaz, you got there just ahead of me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> People may remember me modelling one some time back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind the looks, what`s the time keeping like? :huh:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > People may remember me modelling one some time back
> ...


I can't say I've noticed


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

They have also manufactured the Emperor some new clothes !!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


I see, you just bought it as a fashion item then


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


They said it was all I would ever need from a watch... I would never have to worry about accuracy again


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Psychiatric nursing WIS verbal fencing comp 2012


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Presumably it comes into it`s own at meal breaks, for is it not written... "Time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so"


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> I like it, I just don't buy it because I think I would have trouble telling the time. It's a bit too.. minimalistic. :lol:


Personally I love it. No clutter on the dial, very light on the wrist. Pity I just purchased a watch with a sterile dial otherwise.............


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

As I said to my manager when he asked "what time do you call this" ........ " in your reality or mine" .... The bemused look said everything you need to know about current nhs management


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

what does it look like on a nato?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> what does it look like on a nato?


That's an easy one... like crap :lol: :bangin:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

It's on a Dedicated bracelet that conforms perfectly to the wearers wrist, at present there is no aftermarket strap option


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Water proof at any depth, wonder why their 99% new.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> It's on a Dedicated bracelet that conforms perfectly to the wearers wrist, at present there is no aftermarket strap option


Do you still have to remove it during clinical procedures? :doctor:

Or does that depend on whether you`re the `clean ` or the `dirty` nurse? :naughty: :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > It's on a Dedicated bracelet that conforms perfectly to the wearers wrist, at present there is no aftermarket strap option
> ...


I`m always the "dirty" nurse


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


I used to teach the Students how to do it but thankfully I haven`t had to be either since last century


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Are the instructions in english?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Deco said:


> Are the instructions in english?


Why do you ask? Can't you see the manual on the photos? :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if I can *see the point* - - -

:weed:

:lazy2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i like the 'tan-through' feature so you don't get that white band on your wrist in the summer.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> i like the 'tan-through' feature so you don't get that white band on your wrist in the summer.


 :lol: :lol: Yeap, probably the best feature!!

BTW, has anyone emailed the poor ******* to let him know he might have forgotten a couple of pictures?


----------



## B_Man (Jul 18, 2012)

what an amazing feat of engineering...


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

............. .................. . ................................

?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Can't see it, myself....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> what does it look like on a nato?


Here's mine mate, I think it looks pretty good on the NATO:










:lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > what does it look like on a nato?
> ...


Impressively understated...


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

chris l said:


> Impressively understated...


Indeed - a timeless design...


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > It's on a Dedicated bracelet that conforms perfectly to the wearers wrist, at present there is no aftermarket strap option
> ...


I had to remove mine when going through Heathrow check point, and had a very strange look from security when I was putting it back on. :sly:

:fox:


----------

